# Nintendo 3DS Friend Code Directory



## Tyeforce (Mar 30, 2011)

Post your Nintendo 3DS Friend Codes here!


Please include the following information, formatted like this:


> Username (Mii Name)
> Friend Code
> 
> Are you a 3DS Ambassador? (Did you get a 3DS and connect to the eShop before August 12, 2011?)



So your post should look like this:


> Tyeforce (Tye)
> 1118 - 0227 - 9186
> 
> I am a 3DS Ambassador.



Also, I ask that you please add me so I can verify your information. You can delete me afterwards if you really don't want me. =P 


• = Friend Code verified by adding me (Tyeforce)
★ = Nintendo 3DS Ambassador


•*AnimalCrossingCF* (asaph) ★
0774 - 4289 - 4855

•*Bacon Boy* (Alfred) ★
0173 - 1299 - 3353

•*Bidoof* (Jake) ★
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (★☆βlo♂ρ?☆★) ★
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad* ★
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (Cpt. Fox) ★
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie* ★
0430 - 8287 - 3596

*Chocolatemilk2000* (Noah)
3050 - 7763 - 3150

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4) ★
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris) ★
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam) ★
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fillfall* (Andreas)
3437 - 3215 - 9626

•*Fontana* (Sean) ★
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean) ★
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse) ★
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy* ★
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin* ★
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*Kaiaa*
1891 - 1352 - 0237

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr) ★
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel* ★
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (Mameshiba) ★
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo* ★
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo) ★
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*MasterC* (Mikhail) ★
3007 - 8253 - 4307

•*Micah* ★
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle) ★
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie* ★
1461 - 6294 - 9845

*natasha* ★
1891 - 1231 - 8541

•*NathanSalsa* / *rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan) ★
1332 - 7832 - 4933

•*NinjanaMin* (Molly)
0130 - 1993 - 2096

*[Nook]* ★
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Pachireecko* (Alan)
3909 - 7722 - 3008

•*Phil* ★
1332 - 7705 - 4957

•*Psychonaut* (John) ★
3995 - 6669 - 8895

*QuickKidQuips* ★
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick) ★
0387 - 8796 - 9664

*ringleader*
3523 - 2237 - 6586

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo) ★
0473 - 7879 - 7780

*Rukiian* ★
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*Ryan* (Viren)
4425 - 1650 - 5707

•*ShadoMaster* (Christian) ★
1375 - 7215 - 4196

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew) ★
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*ShinyYoshi* (Alli) ★
2363 - 5760 - 2057

•*SockHead* (Chris) ★
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead* ★
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*SSgt. Garrett* (Garrett)
0516 - 7449 - 2046

•*Starbearr* (Gracey) ★
5069 - 4052 - 4841

•*The 64 Power* (Craig) ★
2105 - 8743 - 4561

•*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave) ★
1676 - 3813 - 5451

•*Tom* (Trent) ★
5155 - 2910 - 8321

•*ToontownLeroy* (Loop) ★
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye) ★
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX* ★
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan) ★
4210 - 4067 - 0511

•*Yokie* ★
0130 - 1943 - 1523


Be sure to tell anyone who you add as a friend so that they can add you, too!


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol'ing that you even went through the trouble of alphabetising it


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 30, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Lol'ing that you even went through the trouble of alphabetising it


I'm an organization freak, of course I alphabetized it! XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, I've registered everyone's Friend Code in this thread.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2011)

4381 - 1996 - 1801


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> 4381 - 1996 - 1801


Added!

EDIT: Just tried to enter that code on my 3DS, and it says it's invalid.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2011)

Added Andrew, Tye, Jeremy, Nook, and Alfred.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 31, 2011)

It seems you got me on there.
Wheee.

Now make a Pokemon B/W FC thread.


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Added!
> 
> EDIT: Just tried to enter that code on my 3DS, and it says it's invalid.


 Hmm... It's charging now. I'll go check it later.


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> 4381 - 1996 - 1801



4382 - 1996 - 1801


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> 4382 - 1996 - 1801


Added, for real this time!


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2011)

What does adding someone do?

Also will add you all.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> What does adding someone do?
> 
> Also will add you all.


 
INstead of having an FC for every single game, once someone's in your friends list and you want to play with them online, you can.


----------



## Phil (Apr 1, 2011)

I have added everyone from the list.


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh, thanks.

Also Tye, add Jake to my thing somewhere since that is my name.

Added everyone.


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 2, 2011)

2148-8138-5318

Loop


----------



## Lobo (Apr 2, 2011)

3823-8537-1194
Adding everyone on the list.(when my wifi gets to work...  -__-"  )


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 2, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> 2148-8138-5318
> 
> Loop


 


Lobo said:


> 3823-8537-1194
> Adding everyone on the list.(when my wifi gets to work...  -__-"  )


Added and added!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, didn't see this thread. Looks like you got me up there though. Added Tye and BB.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2011)

Added all those new comers.


----------



## rafren (Apr 5, 2011)

My FC: 0387-8796-9664

Thanks, Tye. 

-Patrick / rafren

EDIT: Thanks again!


----------



## Yokie (Apr 5, 2011)

Wireless internet is a *****.


----------



## rafren (Apr 5, 2011)

Added Phil, Nook, and Tye.


----------



## Phil (Apr 5, 2011)

rafren said:


> Added Phil, Nook, and Tye.


 
Added you Pat.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 6, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Wireless internet is a *****.


 
I though the internet was a male cat?


----------



## Yokie (Apr 6, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> I though the internet was a male cat?


 
Ok... It's a dick?


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 6, 2011)

I added everyone on the list


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 6, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Ok... It's a dick?


 
Male rooster it is.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 9, 2011)

1289-8250-4872 Sean

Added Justin, Jeremy, Alfred, and Sockhead


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2011)

The list has been updated, and I've added everyone.


----------



## bloop2424 (Apr 15, 2011)

5284 1450 5314


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 22, 2011)

mines in my sig.


----------



## Wish (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm going to add everyone on the list. Just to let you guys know.
(Btw I'm sakura so just put on there as sakura)
3480-2596-2404


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I've added:

Toontownleroy
Tyeforce
Bidoof
Callie
Gnome
Jeremy
Neo Bacon Prototype
[Nook]
Phil
Sockhead 

Please Add Me


----------



## bloop2424 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sure, count me out


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 24, 2011)

Registered, well, everyone.


----------



## bloop2424 (Apr 24, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Registered, well, everyone.


 
I adde d you, Alfred
I bet you cant find which one I am...


----------



## rafren (Apr 24, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Registered, well, everyone.


 
Sure. Going to add you once I find internet that works on the DS. :/


----------



## bloop2424 (May 1, 2011)

If anyone wants to add me, ask me on my profile page


----------



## Kyel (May 2, 2011)

Friend Code: 3308-5618-5274

I'd prefer if you aware me before you add me... chances are I don't have you added :3


----------



## brewster22 (May 9, 2011)

my friend code is 0645-5799-4878  the name is ninja22 i added tyeforce jake and callie


----------



## KoolKitteh (May 11, 2011)

5455 - 9399 - 9313
Rawr
I also registered, Tyeforce, Callie, Jeremy, Neo Bacon Prototype, and Sockhead!


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 14, 2011)

0516 - 7340 -3229
I've added Sockhead so far.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 14, 2011)

I've just added sonicpinhead


----------



## Brad (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys I got a 3DS! Add me and I'll add you.
3DS Friend Code: 0860 - 3329 - 6878


----------



## Brad (Jun 3, 2011)

^ Wow. He seems like a cool guy. You guys should add him. I heard he adds you back.


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2011)

Give me a minute. I'll add you.


----------



## Brad (Jun 3, 2011)

added you


----------



## QuickKidQuips (Jun 3, 2011)

Add me.  1118-0233-0588


----------



## Brad (Jun 3, 2011)

added you add me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2011)

I've updated the list! As of right now, I don't have anyone here added, because I'm cleaning up my Friend List. But I'll be adding people back soon, so anyone can add me if they want, or you can keep me on your list if you already have me added.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I've updated the list! As of right now, I don't have anyone here added, because I'm cleaning up my Friend List. But I'll be adding people back soon, so anyone can add me if they want, or you can keep me on your list if you already have me added.


 
Add me back when you're ready.


----------



## Brad (Jun 4, 2011)

kk added you.


----------



## Wish (Jun 4, 2011)

erryone add meee


----------



## rafren (Jun 4, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I've updated the list! As of right now, I don't have anyone here added, because I'm cleaning up my Friend List. But I'll be adding people back soon, so anyone can add me if they want, or you can keep me on your list if you already have me added.


 
Sure. Just don't forget to add me back too.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 4, 2011)

my 3DS is collecting dust until the update / OoT3D / and Resident Evil
but soon enough <3


----------



## bloop2424 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sooooo... anybody wanna be 3ds friends XD???


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay, I've registered everyone here! Well, everyone except Kyel (your Friend Code is invalid!). Here's the updated list:

*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

*bloop2424*
5284 - 1450 - 5314

*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

*brewster22* (ninja22)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 5618 - 5274
[INVALID]

*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243
[Stolen]

*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186


It looks like bloop2424, brewster22, Gnome, jebug29, Lobo, [Nook], QuickKidQuips, SonicPinhead, and ToontownLeroy haven't added me yet, or have deleted me. I've added all of you and I'll keep everyone on my Friend List, at least for the time being. If my Friend List gets too full, I'll probably start deleting people who I don't really know much and/or people who are never online. But for now, I'm adding everyone, so everyone add me if you want!


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Okay, I've registered everyone here! Well, everyone except Kyel (your Friend Code is invalid!). Here's the updated list:
> 
> *Bidoof* (Jake)
> 4382 - 1996 - 1801
> ...


 
don't delete me, just saying.

And taking it Andrew never got his 3DS back


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> don't delete me, just saying.
> 
> And taking it Andrew never got his 3DS back


Nope... =( He does have a new one now, though, along with a new nintendogs + cats, Pok?mon White, and Art Academy, the games that he lost with it, but he lost all of his old data, of course... That includes all of his Pok?mon from his Game Boy Advance games that he had transferred over throughout the years... =(


----------



## rafren (Jun 5, 2011)

Spoiler






Tyeforce said:


> Okay, I've registered everyone here! Well, everyone except Kyel (your Friend Code is invalid!). Here's the updated list:
> 
> *Bidoof* (Jake)
> 4382 - 1996 - 1801
> ...






I can't believe the amount of effort you put in typing that. o.o Thanks for adding me anyways. 







Tyeforce said:


> Nope... =( He does have a new one now, though, along with a new nintendogs + cats, Pok?mon White, and Art Academy, the games that he lost with it, but he lost all of his old data, of course... That includes all of his Pok?mon from his Game Boy Advance games that he had transferred over throughout the years... =(



His DS got stolen? :/ That must suck. ><


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Nope... =( He does have a new one now, though, along with a new nintendogs + cats, Pok?mon White, and Art Academy, the games that he lost with it, but he lost all of his old data, of course... That includes all of his Pok?mon from his Game Boy Advance games that he had transferred over throughout the years... =(


 





That had to be put in the charge tag for serious reasons, PM for what it says if you don't wanna pay.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2011)

rafren said:


> I can't believe the amount of effort you put in typing that. o.o Thanks for adding me anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really wasn't that hard. =P

And yeah, it does suck... But what can we do? =/


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2011)

Also, I had to delete one person; crazyredd45. His "Favorite Title" appears blank with a little loading icon that spins forever, never loading. Eventually it spreads to other people in my Friend List, and my 3DS freezes if I try to go back to the menu. Is anyone else who has him added having this problem as well?

EDIT: Apparently the problem is fixed now. Strange, because when it was happening I deleted and readded him multiple times, and even reset my 3DS a few times, too, and it was still glitchy. But now everything's fine! Strange, lol.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay tyeforce, I added you, so I will show off my fancy rainbow text!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2011)

bloop2424 said:


> Okay tyeforce, I added you, so I will show off my fancy rainbow text!


Thank you, ϛκ9♂βlooρ™.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jun 7, 2011)

..Wasnt hard to figure out, of course


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 7, 2011)

sorry about the glitch. I had 3d Video as my title. Now its street pass plaza so i hope its fixed


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> sorry about the glitch. I had 3d Video as my title. Now its street pass plaza so i hope its fixed


Not your fault, it's just weird that it got glitched up like that.


----------



## Callie (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, I added everyone. Be sure to add me back!


----------



## Xan (Jun 15, 2011)

4210-4067-0511

Add me please, and contact me if you do.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2011)

Xan said:


> 4210-4067-0511
> 
> Add me please, and contact me if you do.


Added you! And updated the list:

*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

*brewster22* (ninja22)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 5618 - 5274
[INVALID]

*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243
[Stolen]

*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*Xan*
4210 - 4067 - 0511


----------



## m12 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd like to add my code as well. I will be adding pretty much everyone.

*m12* (Marcelo)
3609-1046-2821


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2011)

my ****s totally valid broski D:


----------



## bloop2424 (Jun 16, 2011)

m12 said:


> I'd like to add my code as well. I will be adding pretty much everyone.
> 
> *m12* (Marcelo)
> 3609-1046-2821


 I added you, MARCELOO


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2011)

Added, and updated!

*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

*brewster22* (ninja22)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 5618 - 5274
[INVALID]

*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

*m12 (Marcelo)*
3609 - 1046 - 2821

*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243
[Stolen]

*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*Xan*
4210 - 4067 - 0511


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2011)

Kyel said:


> my ****s totally valid broski D:


No, it's not. I've tried adding it multiple times. You must have mistyped one of the digits or something.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2011)

3308-*4*618-5274


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2011)

Kyel said:


> 3308-*4*618-5274


There we go! That works.

*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

*brewster22* (ninja22)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274

*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

*m12 (Marcelo)*
3609 - 1046 - 2821

*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243
[Stolen]

*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*Xan*
4210 - 4067 - 0511


----------



## Xan (Jun 16, 2011)

4210-4067-0511

contact me if you addme plz.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 27, 2011)

I just realized...why hasn't this thread been stickied yet? And why hasn't a 3DS Friend Code field been added to the profiles yet?


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2011)

Because it doesn't need to be stickied IMO


----------



## Morkie (Jun 27, 2011)

1461-6294-9845


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 27, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Because it doesn't need to be stickied IMO


Why not? The Wii Friend Code thread is stickied. This thread should be stickied, too, so people can find it easier. There have been quite a few people making new threads to exchange 3DS Friend Codes because they didn't know about this one.

Or at least put a Nintendo 3DS Friend Code field in our profiles, Jeremy! D:


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 27, 2011)

Morkie said:


> 1461-6294-9845


Added and updated!


•*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (ninja22)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

•*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

•*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274

•*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12 (Marcelo)*
3609 - 1046 - 2821

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

•*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [Stolen]

•*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

•*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2011)

0301-9777-3659 (Chris)


----------



## Conor (Jun 27, 2011)

Stickied.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 27, 2011)

Conor said:


> Stickied.


Yay, thanks! =D



Draco Roar said:


> 0301-9777-3659 (Chris)


Added and updated!


•*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (ninja22)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

•*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274

•*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

•*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [Stolen]

•*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

•*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Why not? The Wii Friend Code thread is stickied. This thread should be stickied, too, so people can find it easier. There have been quite a few people making new threads to exchange 3DS Friend Codes because they didn't know about this one.
> 
> Or at least put a Nintendo 3DS Friend Code field in our profiles, Jeremy! D:



Oh yeah, well it is stickiedddddd now !!!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 28, 2011)

Also, in case anyone was wondering, if your name is in gray and doesn't have an orange dot before it, it means that you haven't registered my Friend Code yet, therefore I can't confirm your Mii name and that the Friend Code is really yours (not that I don't trust anyone, I just like having confirmation and listing your actual Mii name, even if it's ϛκ9♂βlooρ™). I have every single person here registered, so don't hesitate to register me if you want. (If you really don't want to, you don't have to... But it'd be nice to not have a bunch of "provisionally registered friends" on my Friend List. =| I'm registering all of you guys for the sake of this thread, after all.)


----------



## Fontana (Jun 28, 2011)

0387-8799-9630

I'll add you Tye.


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2011)

Fontana said:


> 0387-8799-9630
> 
> I'll add you Tye.


 
Why do I not have you registered already :S


And I cbf doing it now, so it's gonna take even longer for me to get around to doing it :|


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 28, 2011)

Fontana said:


> 0387-8799-9630
> 
> I'll add you Tye.


Added and updated!


•*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (ninja22)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fontana* (Sean)
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

•*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274

•*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

•*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [Stolen]

•*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

•*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 28, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Why do I not have you registered already :S
> 
> 
> And I cbf doing it now, so it's gonna take even longer for me to get around to doing it :|


You don't? You must have registered me at some point, because your Friend Card isn't blank for me. But it shows that you haven't been online in a long time or changed your status, so I'm guessing you deleted me. D: ;~;


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> You don't? You must have registered me at some point, because your Friend Card isn't blank for me. But it shows that you haven't been online in a long time or changed your status, so I'm guessing you deleted me. D: ;~;


 

I'm talking about Sean, not you :/

and I can;t be bothered to change my status


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 29, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I'm talking about Sean, not you :/
> 
> and I can;t be bothered to change my status


Ah, yeah, now that I look at it, your Friend Card on my 3DS says that you were online 7 days ago.

But no status or favorite title? Seriously? ._. =p


----------



## Wish (Jun 29, 2011)

Ugh I already registered everyone on here.
EVERYONE REGISTER ME ASHFJSLADKFASDF


----------



## Kyel (Jun 29, 2011)

Sold my 3DS,

thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 29, 2011)

Kyel said:


> Sold my 3DS,
> 
> thought I'd throw that out there.


Why? D:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 29, 2011)

One thing I think is stupid is that you can't be automatically online when the system turns on. You have to go to the friends list and wait for it to activate. It urks me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 29, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> One thing I think is stupid is that you can't be automatically online when the system turns on. You have to go to the friends list and wait for it to activate. It urks me.


No, you do go online when you're not in the Friend List. Sometimes it just takes a few seconds for it to show that you're online when you go in your Friend List, though. But you're definitely online as long as your 3DS is connected to the Internet. (However, for whatever reason, Ocarina of Time 3D disconnects your 3DS from the Internet while playing, unless you suspend the game and go to your Friend List.)


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Ah, yeah, now that I look at it, your Friend Card on my 3DS says that you were online 7 days ago.
> 
> But no status or favorite title? Seriously? ._. =p


 I don't know how to do that so help would be nice.


----------



## Micah (Jun 30, 2011)

2793-0714-0844

I added Callie, Jeremy, Justin, Al, Andrew, Chris, Tom, and Tye. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Justin (Jun 30, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I don't know how to do that so help would be nice.


 
Move the selected tile to your own tile in the friends list. Then on the top of the bottom screen there are two buttons. One is for selecting your Favorite Title and the other is for creating a short message.

Also, I added you Micah.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 30, 2011)

0473-7879-7780

Please PM me if you add me, it'll make it easier to add you back! c:


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 30, 2011)

added ronnie micah and litwick


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 30, 2011)

Micah said:


> 2793-0714-0844
> 
> I added Callie, Jeremy, Justin, Al, Andrew, Chris, Tom, and Tye. Feel free to add me.


 


Ron Ronaldo said:


> 0473-7879-7780
> 
> Please PM me if you add me, it'll make it easier to add you back! c:


Added, added, and updated!


•*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (ninja22)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fontana* (Sean)
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*Micah*
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

•*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

*Ron Ronaldo*
0473 - 7879 - 7780

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

•*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511


----------



## Micah (Jun 30, 2011)

What's the difference between the gray and black names?


----------



## Justin (Jun 30, 2011)

Micah said:


> What's the difference between the gray and black names?


 
And the little orange dots, what do those mean?


----------



## rafren (Jun 30, 2011)

Micah said:


> What's the difference between the gray and black names?


 


Justin said:


> And the little orange dots, what do those mean?


 

this :


Tyeforce said:


> Also, in case anyone was wondering, if your name is in gray and doesn't have an orange dot before it, it means that you haven't registered my Friend Code yet, therefore I can't confirm your Mii name and that the Friend Code is really yours (not that I don't trust anyone, I just like having confirmation and listing your actual Mii name, even if it's ϛκ9♂βlooρ?). I have every single person here registered, so don't hesitate to register me if you want. (If you really don't want to, you don't have to... But it'd be nice to not have a bunch of "provisionally registered friends" on my Friend List. =| I'm registering all of you guys for the sake of this thread, after all.)


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2011)

Micah said:


> 2793-0714-0844
> 
> I added Callie, Jeremy, Justin, Al, Andrew, Chris, Tom, and Tye. Feel free to add me.


 
I'm pretty offended.


----------



## Micah (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll add you, too. I was at the grocery store when I posted that, so I just did a quick scan over the list.


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2011)

Still, I'm offended.


----------



## ACCLOVERM13 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Michelle:

4897-6031-7685

Super excited for AC 3DS to come out!  
*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 3, 2011)

Tell me if you registered me and I'll register you in return. I wish this thing had friend requests...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 3, 2011)

ACCLOVERM13 said:


> *Michelle:
> 
> 4897-6031-7685
> 
> ...


Added and updated!


?*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

?*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ?)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

?*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

?*brewster22* (ninja22)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

?*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

?*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659

?*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

?*Fontana* (Sean)
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

?*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

?*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

?*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

?*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

?*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821

?*Micah*
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle)
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

?*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

?*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

?*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

?*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo)
0473 - 7879 - 7780

*Rukiian*
5455 - 9487 - 3370

?*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

?*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

?*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

?*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

?*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511


----------



## xAlvinX (Jul 8, 2011)

4725-8072-7060


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 9, 2011)

xAlvinX said:


> 4725-8072-7060


Added and updated!


•*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (ninja22)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fontana* (Sean)
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*Micah*
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle)
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

•*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo)
0473 - 7879 - 7780

*Rukiian*
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX*
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Added and updated!
> 
> 
> •*Bidoof* (Jake)
> ...


 
Someone is hungry for Bells...

Shh your secret is safe with me


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 10, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Someone is hungry for Bells...
> 
> Shh your secret is safe with me


I could care less about TBT Bells, to be completely honest, lol. I think it's an incredibly stupid system that shouldn't even exist, at least not in the way that it's being implemented currently. I just post whenever someone new adds their Friend Code to update the list and let them know that I added them. =p


----------



## Justin (Jul 10, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I could care less about TBT Bells, to be completely honest, lol. I think it's an incredibly stupid system that shouldn't even exist, at least not in the way that it's being implemented currently. I just post whenever someone new adds their Friend Code to update the list and let them know that I added them. =p


 
Well, you can't deny that you're getting a ridiculous amount of bells from re-posting the entire post every time. Even if you aren't doing it for Bells, it's entirely unnecessary to re post the entire list every time.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 10, 2011)

Justin said:


> Well, you can't deny that you're getting a ridiculous amount of bells from re-posting the entire post every time. Even if you aren't doing it for Bells, it's entirely unnecessary to re post the entire list every time.


How am I getting any more Bells from posting the list than I would be getting from just posting "Added and updated!"?


----------



## Justin (Jul 10, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> How am I getting any more Bells from posting the list than I would be getting from just posting "Added and updated!"?


 
That's how the Bells work on here... it goes by how many characters(or words I don't know) are in the post. If you look here you'll see.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 10, 2011)

Justin said:


> That's how the Bells work on here... it goes by how many characters(or words I don't know) are in the post. If you look here you'll see.


Oh? I didn't know that. And why does it say that I've spent Bells? I don't remember spending my Bells on anything...

Well, I'm honestly not trying to abuse the system or anything, I'm just reposting the list so people can see it. I figure most people go to the newest post in a thread when they click on it instead of the first post, so they'll miss the list if it's been updated.


----------



## Justin (Jul 10, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Oh? I didn't know that. And why does it say that I've spent Bells? I don't remember spending my Bells on anything...
> 
> Well, I'm honestly not trying to abuse the system or anything, I'm just reposting the list so people can see it. I figure most people go to the newest post in a thread when they click on it instead of the first post, so they'll miss the list if it's been updated.



As for the spending of Bells, editing posts is handled oddly with the system. It does something weird where it will take away the money for the Bells you got for the post before you edited it. Then when you edit it you get the total Bells for the whole post, not just the new content. In the end this way ensures you only get Bell for what you added and you don't get all the Bells over again for adding 3 words.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 10, 2011)

Justin said:


> As for the spending of Bells, editing posts is handled oddly with the system. It does something weird where it will take away the money for the Bells you got for the post before you edited it. Then when you edit it you get the total Bells for the whole post, not just the new content. In the end this way ensures you only get Bell for what you added and you don't get all the Bells over again for adding 3 words.


Ah, that makes sense, I guess. I thought that maybe it just costs Bells to edit a post (which would be ridiculously stupid).


----------



## rRaDiiCaLl (Jul 12, 2011)

mine is 133278324933 name is nathan


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 12, 2011)

rRaDiiCaLl said:


> mine is 133278324933 name is nathan


Added and updated!


•*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (ninja22)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fontana* (Sean)
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*Micah*
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle)
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

•*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo)
0473 - 7879 - 7780

•*rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan)
1332 - 7832 - 4933

*Rukiian*
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX*
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2011)

Name; Alli
FC: 2363-5760-2057

PM me if you want me to add you!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 14, 2011)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Name; Alli
> FC: 2363-5760-2057
> 
> PM me if you want me to add you!


Added and updated!


•*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (ninja22)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fontana* (Sean)
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*Micah*
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle)
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

•*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo)
0473 - 7879 - 7780

•*rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan)
1332 - 7832 - 4933

*Rukiian*
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*ShinyYoshi* (Alli)
2363 - 5760 - 2057

•*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX*
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Jul 20, 2011)

Mine is 1676-3813-5451, with my name being Dream wave.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 20, 2011)

Tide of Dreams said:


> Mine is 1676-3813-5451, with my name being Dream wave.


Added and updated!


•*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (Clyde)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fontana* (Sean)
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*Micah*
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle)
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

•*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo)
0473 - 7879 - 7780

•*rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan)
1332 - 7832 - 4933

*Rukiian*
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*ShadoMaster* (Christian)
1375 - 7215 - 4196

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*ShinyYoshi* (Alli)
2363 - 5760 - 2057

•*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

*Tide of Dreams* (Dream Wave)
1676 - 3813 - 5451

•*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

•*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX*
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511


----------



## Zaertix (Jul 24, 2011)

To make everyone's life easier, I do have a friend code database (link in my sig)... It would make life easier wouldn't it?


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Jul 24, 2011)

Zaertix said:


> To make everyone's life easier, I do have a friend code database (link in my sig)... It would make life easier wouldn't it?


 
Oddly enough, it doesn't seem to be working...


----------



## Yokie (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys! I just got a 3DS! But do I have wireless internet? OF COURSE NOT! AAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAAHHAaa...

Lucky bastards...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 25, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Hey guys! I just got a 3DS! But do I have wireless internet? OF COURSE NOT! AAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAAHHAaa...
> 
> Lucky bastards...


You can get a cheap wireless router for, like, $30 nowadays.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 25, 2011)

Zaertix said:


> To make everyone's life easier, I do have a friend code database (link in my sig)... It would make life easier wouldn't it?


Hey, that's a pretty nice beta site. I've actually had the idea to make some kind of Friend Code database site like that for a long time. If you need some help with it, maybe my boyfriend could help. He's a web designer and he's been interested in a site like that, too.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 25, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> You can get a cheap wireless router for, like, $30 nowadays.


 That's very cheap indeed, but it costs far more over here. Everything does.


----------



## Zaertix (Jul 25, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Hey, that's a pretty nice beta site. I've actually had the idea to make some kind of Friend Code database site like that for a long time. If you need some help with it, maybe my boyfriend could help. He's a web designer and he's been interested in a site like that, too.


 
Well as of right now, it's pretty much at completion, I just need useage on it so I can track slowdowns and whatever errors there are in the coding when friend codes are added like crazy. So if you can easily spread the word, that'd be great. I'm constantly looking for ideas and people to help out, so yeah if he has any ideas or any thing you want implemented, sign up on the forums or PM me here with the ideas. (There's a comments and suggestions section on there) 

Also, I might petition the staff here to let me set up beta shop here (meaning a topic where I can get input) instead of having everyone register on my forum just to post and such.

But thanks for the compliments and offers, I'll keep it all in mind. 

-Z


Uhps just saw this/



Tide of Dreams said:


> Oddly enough, it doesn't seem to be working...


 
How so? Site not loading? I'll go ahead and restart HTTP and all that, but please be specific.


(Sorry if this is thread hi-jacking)


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Jul 25, 2011)

NOW it's working!


----------



## Zaertix (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome! Glad to know it's fixed. I'll browse the logs to see if I can't find the problem to see if it was my issue. Now off to PM the staff!


----------



## Yokie (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay got a FC! (check my sig)


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 26, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Yay got a FC! (check my sig)


Added and updated!



?*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

?*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ?)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

?*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

?*brewster22* (Clyde)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

?*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

?*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659

?*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

?*Fontana* (Sean)
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

?*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

?*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

?*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

?*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

?*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821

?*Micah*
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle)
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

?*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

?*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

?*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

?*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo)
0473 - 7879 - 7780

?*rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan)
1332 - 7832 - 4933

*Rukiian*
5455 - 9487 - 3370

?*ShadoMaster* (Christian)
1375 - 7215 - 4196

?*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

?*ShinyYoshi* (Alli)
2363 - 5760 - 2057

?*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave)
1676 - 3813 - 5451

?*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

?*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

?*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX*
4725 - 8072 - 7060

?*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511

?*Yokie*
0130 - 1943 - 1523


EDIT: 9,999th post! :O


----------



## natasha (Aug 3, 2011)

natasha  1891-1231-8541


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 3, 2011)

natasha said:


> natasha  1891-1231-8541


Added and updated!


•*AnimalCrossingCF* (asaph)
0774 - 4289 - 4855

•*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (Clyde)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fontana* (Sean)
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*Micah*
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle)
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

*natasha*
1891 - 1231 - 8541

•*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo)
0473 - 7879 - 7780

•*rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan)
1332 - 7832 - 4933

*Rukiian*
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*ShadoMaster* (Christian)
1375 - 7215 - 4196

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*ShinyYoshi* (Alli)
2363 - 5760 - 2057

•*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave)
1676 - 3813 - 5451

•*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

•*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX*
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511

•*Yokie*
0130 - 1943 - 1523


----------



## AnimalCrossingCF (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,My code is:Name:asaph

Code:0774-4289-4855.


----------



## starbearr (Aug 7, 2011)

Gracey 5069-4052-4841

Do inform me if you've added my fc. Thanks =)


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 7, 2011)

starbearr said:


> Gracey 5069-4052-4841
> 
> Do inform me if you've added my fc. Thanks =)



Added and updated!

•*AnimalCrossingCF* (asaph)
0774 - 4289 - 4855

•*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (Clyde)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fontana* (Sean)
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*Micah*
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle)
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

*natasha*
1891 - 1231 - 8541

•*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo)
0473 - 7879 - 7780

•*rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan)
1332 - 7832 - 4933

*Rukiian*
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*ShadoMaster* (Christian)
1375 - 7215 - 4196

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*ShinyYoshi* (Alli)
2363 - 5760 - 2057

•*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*Starbearr* (Gracey)
5069 - 4052 - 4841

*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave)
1676 - 3813 - 5451

•*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

•*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX*
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511

•*Yokie*
0130 - 1943 - 1523


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 9, 2011)

FC: 3995 - 6669 - 8895

lol imma beast, what can i say


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 9, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> FC: 3995 - 6669 - 8895
> 
> lol imma beast, what can i say


Added and updated!


•*AnimalCrossingCF* (asaph)
0774 - 4289 - 4855


•*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801


•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314


•*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878


•*brewster22* (Clyde)
0645 - 5799 - 4878


•*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596


•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061


*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659


•*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742


•*Fontana* (Sean)
0387 - 8799 - 9630


*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872


*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611


•*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210


•*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772


•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313


*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]


•*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404


*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194


•*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821


•*Micah*
2793 - 0714 - 0844


*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle)
4897 - 6031 - 7685


*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845


*natasha*
1891 - 1231 - 8541


•*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353


*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977


•*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957


•*Psychonaut* (John)
3995 - 6669 - 8895


*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588


•*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664


•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo)
0473 - 7879 - 7780


•*rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan)
1332 - 7832 - 4933


*Rukiian*
5455 - 9487 - 3370


•*ShadoMaster* (Christian)
1375 - 7215 - 4196


•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]


•*ShinyYoshi* (Alli)
2363 - 5760 - 2057


•*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485


*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229


•*Starbearr* (Gracey)
5069 - 4052 - 4841


*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave)
1676 - 3813 - 5451


•*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321


•*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318


•*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186


*xAlvinX*
4725 - 8072 - 7060


•*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511


•*Yokie*
0130 - 1943 - 1523


----------



## rafren (Aug 10, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> FC: 3995 - 6669 - 8895
> 
> lol imma beast, what can i say



sexy code you've got there


----------



## MasterC (Aug 11, 2011)

3007-8253-4307


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 11, 2011)

MasterC said:


> 3007-8253-4307


Added and updated!


•*AnimalCrossingCF* (asaph)
0774 - 4289 - 4855

•*Bidoof* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad*
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (Clyde)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fontana* (Sean)
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel*
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (An☆)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821

*MasterC*
3007 - 8253 - 4307

•*Micah*
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle)
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

*natasha*
1891 - 1231 - 8541

•*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

•*Psychonaut* (John)
3995 - 6669 - 8895

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo)
0473 - 7879 - 7780

•*rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan)
1332 - 7832 - 4933

*Rukiian*
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*ShadoMaster* (Christian)
1375 - 7215 - 4196

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*ShinyYoshi* (Alli)
2363 - 5760 - 2057

•*SockHead* (Chris)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*Starbearr* (Gracey)
5069 - 4052 - 4841

*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave)
1676 - 3813 - 5451

•*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

•*ToontownLeroy* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX*
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511

•*Yokie*
0130 - 1943 - 1523


----------



## MasterC (Aug 12, 2011)

I registered Tye,ToonTownLeroy,Phyconaut,and Jeremy.

Edit:Forgot to mention Sockhead.


----------



## Fillfall (Aug 15, 2011)

Got one a few days ago..

3437-3215-9626

Registered almost everyone one the list, except for the people I don't know who is..


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine is 3050 - 7763 - 3150


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 16, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Got one a few days ago..
> 
> 3437-3215-9626
> 
> Registered almost everyone one the list, except for the people I don't know who is..


 


Chocolatemilk2000 said:


> Mine is 3050 - 7763 - 3150


I've added you both! Also, are either of you 3DS Ambassadors?


•*AnimalCrossingCF* (asaph) ★
0774 - 4289 - 4855

•*Bidoof* (Jake) ★
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™) ★
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad* ★
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (Clyde) ★
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie* ★
0430 - 8287 - 3596

*Chocolatemilk2000*
3050 - 7763 - 3150

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4) ★
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris) ★
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam) ★
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fillfall* (Andreas)
3437 - 3215 - 9626

•*Fontana* (Sean) ★
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean) ★
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse) ★
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy* ★
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin* ★
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr) ★
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel* ★
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (Mameshiba) ★
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo* ★
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo) ★
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*MasterC* (Mikhail) ★
3007 - 8253 - 4307

•*Micah* ★
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle) ★
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie* ★
1461 - 6294 - 9845

*natasha* ★
1891 - 1231 - 8541

•*Neo Bacon Prototype* (Alfred) ★
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*[Nook]* ★
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Phil* ★
1332 - 7705 - 4957

•*Psychonaut* (John) ★
3995 - 6669 - 8895

*QuickKidQuips* ★
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick) ★
0387 - 8796 - 9664

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo) ★
0473 - 7879 - 7780

•*rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan) ★
1332 - 7832 - 4933

*Rukiian* ★
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*ShadoMaster* (Christian) ★
1375 - 7215 - 4196

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew) ★
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*ShinyYoshi* (Alli) ★
2363 - 5760 - 2057

•*SockHead* (Chris) ★
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead* ★
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*Starbearr* (Gracey) ★
5069 - 4052 - 4841

•*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave) ★
1676 - 3813 - 5451

•*Tom* (Trent) ★
5155 - 2910 - 8321

•*ToontownLeroy* (Loop) ★
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye) ★
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX* ★
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan) ★
4210 - 4067 - 0511

•*Yokie* ★
0130 - 1943 - 1523


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2011)

ANDY I HAVE TO ADD YOU!!!

help me?

you cannot use internet registration because you are not online.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> ANDY I HAVE TO ADD YOU!!!
> 
> help me?
> 
> you cannot use internet registration because you are not online.


Sometimes it takes a few seconds for you to appear online. Assuming your 3DS is actually connected to the Internet, of course.


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2011)

Done. Thanks


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not a 3DS ambassador. And you can put Noah next to my code for my name.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 16, 2011)

Chocolatemilk2000 said:


> Mine is 3050 - 7763 - 3150


Mind if I add you?


----------



## natasha (Aug 16, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Post your Nintendo 3DS Friend Codes here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







added you today sorry took so long could not find this page again till i found the search bar still new here but im a ambassador


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Aug 16, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Mind if I add you?


Naw, go right ahead.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2011)

natasha said:


> added you today sorry took so long could not find this page again till i found the search bar still new here but im a ambassador



You didn't need to quote the entire thing...


----------



## ringleader (Aug 23, 2011)

Im new with the hole friend code thing umm so,do i need a usb wifi  connector?To connect to other people  cose i have a friend code.

ringleader-3523-2237-6586.

Is there  a place to get a wifi connecter for the 3ds??


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 23, 2011)

ringleader said:


> Im new with the hole friend code thing umm so,do i need a usb wifi  connector?To connect to other people  cose i have a friend code.
> 
> ringleader-3523-2237-6586.
> 
> Is there  a place to get a wifi connecter for the 3ds??


All you need is a wireless router and a broadband internet connection. You can get a cheap Linksys router for, like, $30 at Walmart. Your parents might even already have one. Ask them if you have wi-fi or wireless internet in the house.


----------



## ringleader (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a wireless router  i just need  a wifi thing lol like the ninendo router i think they have one duess it still work if so i may buy one


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2011)

Tye, mind changing my name back, bro?


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 23, 2011)

ringleader said:


> I have a wireless router  i just need  a wifi thing lol like the ninendo router i think they have one duess it still work if so i may buy one


No, you should be able to use your wireless router. You don't need a Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection USB thing, I don't think they even make those anymore, anyway.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 23, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Tye, mind changing my name back, bro?


Sure. I was waiting for you to go back to just Bacon Boy, lol. Ugh, I hate name changes.


----------



## ringleader (Aug 23, 2011)

Wich one of the's might  work  for my 3ds wifi?

Belkin Surf & Share.

WiFi Link Pen Drive USB.

Wich one of them may work?


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 23, 2011)

ringleader said:


> Wich one of the's might  work  for my 3ds wifi?
> 
> Belkin Surf & Share.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what either of those are.

If you already have a wireless router, you should already have wi-fi. Just set up a wireless connection on your 3DS and enter your security key (WEP or WPA) if you have one, and you should be all set. If you don't understand that, ask your parents. If they don't, then call Nintendo for help or something. They can guide you through it. There's also an option in the 3DS settings that will guide you through it, too.


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2011)

(Off-Topic but,) lol Tye I just realized your siggy changes...


----------



## MasterC (Aug 27, 2011)

I got my first person over streetpass.I was all excited and hyper.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 27, 2011)

I got my 3DS back!! =D



ringleader said:


> Im new with the hole friend code thing umm so,do i need a usb wifi  connector?To connect to other people  cose i have a friend code.
> 
> ringleader-3523-2237-6586.
> 
> Is there  a place to get a wifi connecter for the 3ds??


Added and updated!


?*AnimalCrossingCF* (asaph) ★
0774 - 4289 - 4855

?*Bacon Boy* (Alfred) ★
0173 - 1299 - 3353

?*Bidoof* (Jake) ★
4382 - 1996 - 1801

?*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ?) ★
5284 - 1450 - 5314

?*Brad* ★
0860 - 3329 - 6878

?*brewster22* (Clyde) ★
0645 - 5799 - 4878

?*Callie* ★
0430 - 8287 - 3596

*Chocolatemilk2000* (Noah)
3050 - 7763 - 3150

?*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4) ★
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris) ★
0301 - 9777 - 3659

?*Entei Slider* (Adam) ★
4382 - 1970 - 1742

?*Fillfall* (Andreas)
3437 - 3215 - 9626

?*Fontana* (Sean) ★
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean) ★
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse) ★
1805 - 2170 - 5611

?*Jeremy* ★
0430 - 8278 - 7210

?*Justin* ★
3737 - 9525 - 5772

?*KoolKitteh* (Rawr) ★
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel* ★
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

?*Litwick* (Mameshiba) ★
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo* ★
3823 - 8537 - 1194

?*m12* (Marcelo) ★
3609 - 1046 - 2821

?*MasterC* (Mikhail) ★
3007 - 8253 - 4307

?*Micah* ★
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle) ★
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie* ★
1461 - 6294 - 9845

*natasha* ★
1891 - 1231 - 8541

?*NathanSalsa* / *rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan) ★
1332 - 7832 - 4933

*[Nook]* ★
2363 - 5630 - 7977

?*Phil* ★
1332 - 7705 - 4957

?*Psychonaut* (John) ★
3995 - 6669 - 8895

*QuickKidQuips* ★
1118 - 0233 - 0588

?*rafren* (Patrick) ★
0387 - 8796 - 9664

*ringleader*
3523 - 2237 - 6586

?*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo) ★
0473 - 7879 - 7780

*Rukiian* ★
5455 - 9487 - 3370

?*ShadoMaster* (Christian) ★
1375 - 7215 - 4196

?*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew) ★
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

?*ShinyYoshi* (Alli) ★
2363 - 5760 - 2057

?*SockHead* (Chris) ★
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead* ★
0516 - 7340 - 3229

?*Starbearr* (Gracey) ★
5069 - 4052 - 4841

?*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave) ★
1676 - 3813 - 5451

?*Tom* (Trent) ★
5155 - 2910 - 8321

?*ToontownLeroy* (Loop) ★
2148 - 8138 - 5318

?*Tyeforce* (Tye) ★
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX* ★
4725 - 8072 - 7060

?*Xan* (XanXan) ★
4210 - 4067 - 0511

?*Yokie* ★
0130 - 1943 - 1523


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2011)

Idk who has added me and who hasn't if you've added me tell me so. I'll add you back.


----------



## NinjanaMin (Aug 27, 2011)

Molly and 0130-1993-2096


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett (Garrett)

0516 - 7449 - 2046

I am not an ambassador.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 27, 2011)

NinjanaMin said:


> Molly and 0130-1993-2096


 


SSgt. Garrett said:


> SSgt. Garrett (Garrett)
> 
> 0516 - 7449 - 2046
> 
> I am not an ambassador.


Added both and updated the list!

• = Friend Code verified by adding me (Tyeforce)
★ = Nintendo 3DS Ambassador


•*AnimalCrossingCF* (asaph) ★
0774 - 4289 - 4855

•*Bacon Boy* (Alfred) ★
0173 - 1299 - 3353

•*Bidoof* (Jake) ★
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™) ★
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad* ★
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (Clyde) ★
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie* ★
0430 - 8287 - 3596

*Chocolatemilk2000* (Noah)
3050 - 7763 - 3150

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4) ★
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris) ★
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam) ★
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fillfall* (Andreas)
3437 - 3215 - 9626

•*Fontana* (Sean) ★
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean) ★
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse) ★
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy* ★
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin* ★
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr) ★
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel* ★
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (Mameshiba) ★
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo* ★
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo) ★
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*MasterC* (Mikhail) ★
3007 - 8253 - 4307

•*Micah* ★
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle) ★
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie* ★
1461 - 6294 - 9845

*natasha* ★
1891 - 1231 - 8541

•*NathanSalsa* / *rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan) ★
1332 - 7832 - 4933

*NinjanaMin* (Molly)
0130 - 1993 - 2096

*[Nook]* ★
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Phil* ★
1332 - 7705 - 4957

•*Psychonaut* (John) ★
3995 - 6669 - 8895

*QuickKidQuips* ★
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick) ★
0387 - 8796 - 9664

*ringleader*
3523 - 2237 - 6586

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo) ★
0473 - 7879 - 7780

*Rukiian* ★
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*ShadoMaster* (Christian) ★
1375 - 7215 - 4196

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew) ★
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*ShinyYoshi* (Alli) ★
2363 - 5760 - 2057

•*SockHead* (Chris) ★
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead* ★
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*SSgt. Garrett* (Garrett)
0516 - 7449 - 2046

•*Starbearr* (Gracey) ★
5069 - 4052 - 4841

•*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave) ★
1676 - 3813 - 5451

•*Tom* (Trent) ★
5155 - 2910 - 8321

•*ToontownLeroy* (Loop) ★
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye) ★
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX* ★
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan) ★
4210 - 4067 - 0511

•*Yokie* ★
0130 - 1943 - 1523


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Tye two quick questions; How many friends can you have on the 3DS friend list?  Also does it show if I'm playing a none 3DS game on the friends list?

and thanks for the quick add.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 27, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:


> Hey Tye two quick questions; How many friends can you have on the 3DS friend list?  Also does it show if I'm playing a none 3DS game on the friends list?
> 
> and thanks for the quick add.


You can have up to 100 friends in your Friend List. And no, if you're playing a non-3DS game (that is, a Nintendo DS game or DSiWare), it won't show what you're playing because you can't go online while playing DS software.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> You can have up to 100 friends in your Friend List. And no, if you're playing a non-3DS game (that is, a Nintendo DS game or DSiWare), it won't show what you're playing because you can't go online while playing DS software.


 Okay thanks, lastly I met someone using streetpass and now hes in my plaza I can view his recent game, his info.... but thats it I thought he was suppose to give me a puzzle piece.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 27, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:


> Okay thanks, lastly I met someone using streetpass and now hes in my plaza I can view his recent game, his info.... but thats it I thought he was suppose to give me a puzzle piece.


You have to go to "Play" (to the right of your Mii) and click "Puzzle Swap". There's also Find Mii, a little RPG game that uses the Miis you meet through StreetPass, too.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> You have to go to "Play" (to the right of your Mii) and click "Puzzle Swap". There's also Find Mii, a little RPG game that uses the Miis you meet through StreetPass, too.


 It says I haven't met anyone but he's right there in my lobby left of settings. :/


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 27, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:


> It says I haven't met anyone but he's right there in my lobby left of settings. :/


Did you update your system? Before the latest update, if you don't play Puzzle Swap and/or Find Mii with the Miis you collect before you close StreetPass Mii Plaza, you can't use them to play the games next time you go back. In the newest update it saves the Miis you've collected if you haven't used them yet, though.

Also, since you just got your 3DS, you may have had to gone into Puzzle Swap and Find Mii before you can use Miis with them. I'm not sure, though, because I did that first when I got my 3DS.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Did you update your system? Before the latest update, if you don't play Puzzle Swap and/or Find Mii with the Miis you collect before you close StreetPass Mii Plaza, you can't use them to play the games next time you go back. In the newest update it saves the Miis you've collected if you haven't used them yet, though.
> 
> Also, since you just got your 3DS, you may have had to gone into Puzzle Swap and Find Mii before you can use Miis with them. I'm not sure, though, because I did that first when I got my 3DS.


 OH! Okay that must be it thanks.


----------



## easpa (Aug 29, 2011)

Username: Alan.
Friend Code: 3909 7722 3008.

Are you a 3DS Ambassador? Nope.

EDIT: I've added all fifty people on the list.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 29, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> Username: Alan.
> Friend Code: 3909 7722 3008.
> 
> Are you a 3DS Ambassador? Nope.
> ...



Added and updated!


• = Friend Code verified by adding me (Tyeforce)
★ = Nintendo 3DS Ambassador


•*AnimalCrossingCF* (asaph) ★
0774 - 4289 - 4855

•*Bacon Boy* (Alfred) ★
0173 - 1299 - 3353

•*Bidoof* (Jake) ★
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™) ★
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad* ★
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (Clyde) ★
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie* ★
0430 - 8287 - 3596

*Chocolatemilk2000* (Noah)
3050 - 7763 - 3150

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4) ★
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris) ★
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam) ★
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fillfall* (Andreas)
3437 - 3215 - 9626

•*Fontana* (Sean) ★
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean) ★
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse) ★
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy* ★
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin* ★
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr) ★
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel* ★
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (Mameshiba) ★
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo* ★
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo) ★
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*MasterC* (Mikhail) ★
3007 - 8253 - 4307

•*Micah* ★
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle) ★
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie* ★
1461 - 6294 - 9845

*natasha* ★
1891 - 1231 - 8541

•*NathanSalsa* / *rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan) ★
1332 - 7832 - 4933

•*NinjanaMin* (Molly)
0130 - 1993 - 2096

*[Nook]* ★
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Pachireecko* (Alan)
3909 - 7722 - 3008

•*Phil* ★
1332 - 7705 - 4957

•*Psychonaut* (John) ★
3995 - 6669 - 8895

*QuickKidQuips* ★
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick) ★
0387 - 8796 - 9664

*ringleader*
3523 - 2237 - 6586

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo) ★
0473 - 7879 - 7780

*Rukiian* ★
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*ShadoMaster* (Christian) ★
1375 - 7215 - 4196

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew) ★
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*ShinyYoshi* (Alli) ★
2363 - 5760 - 2057

•*SockHead* (Chris) ★
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead* ★
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*SSgt. Garrett* (Garrett)
0516 - 7449 - 2046

•*Starbearr* (Gracey) ★
5069 - 4052 - 4841

•*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave) ★
1676 - 3813 - 5451

•*Tom* (Trent) ★
5155 - 2910 - 8321

•*ToontownLeroy* (Loop) ★
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye) ★
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX* ★
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan) ★
4210 - 4067 - 0511

•*Yokie* ★
0130 - 1943 - 1523


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 1, 2011)

Kaiaa
1891 - 1352 - 0237

Are you a 3DS Ambassador?
No.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 1, 2011)

Kaiaa said:


> Kaiaa
> 1891 - 1352 - 0237
> 
> Are you a 3DS Ambassador?
> No.


Added and updated!

• = Friend Code verified by adding me (Tyeforce)
★ = Nintendo 3DS Ambassador


•*AnimalCrossingCF* (asaph) ★
0774 - 4289 - 4855

•*Bacon Boy* (Alfred) ★
0173 - 1299 - 3353

•*Bidoof* (Jake) ★
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (ϛκ9♂βlooρ™) ★
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad* ★
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (Clyde) ★
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie* ★
0430 - 8287 - 3596

*Chocolatemilk2000* (Noah)
3050 - 7763 - 3150

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4) ★
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris) ★
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam) ★
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fillfall* (Andreas)
3437 - 3215 - 9626

•*Fontana* (Sean) ★
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean) ★
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse) ★
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy* ★
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin* ★
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*Kaiaa*
1891 - 1352 - 0237

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr) ★
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel* ★
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (Mameshiba) ★
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo* ★
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo) ★
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*MasterC* (Mikhail) ★
3007 - 8253 - 4307

•*Micah* ★
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle) ★
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie* ★
1461 - 6294 - 9845

*natasha* ★
1891 - 1231 - 8541

•*NathanSalsa* / *rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan) ★
1332 - 7832 - 4933

•*NinjanaMin* (Molly)
0130 - 1993 - 2096

*[Nook]* ★
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Pachireecko* (Alan)
3909 - 7722 - 3008

•*Phil* ★
1332 - 7705 - 4957

•*Psychonaut* (John) ★
3995 - 6669 - 8895

*QuickKidQuips* ★
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick) ★
0387 - 8796 - 9664

*ringleader*
3523 - 2237 - 6586

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo) ★
0473 - 7879 - 7780

*Rukiian* ★
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*ShadoMaster* (Christian) ★
1375 - 7215 - 4196

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew) ★
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*ShinyYoshi* (Alli) ★
2363 - 5760 - 2057

•*SockHead* (Chris) ★
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead* ★
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*SSgt. Garrett* (Garrett)
0516 - 7449 - 2046

•*Starbearr* (Gracey) ★
5069 - 4052 - 4841

•*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave) ★
1676 - 3813 - 5451

•*Tom* (Trent) ★
5155 - 2910 - 8321

•*ToontownLeroy* (Loop) ★
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye) ★
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX* ★
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan) ★
4210 - 4067 - 0511

•*Yokie* ★
0130 - 1943 - 1523


----------



## Ryan (Sep 7, 2011)

Viren

4425 - 1650 - 5707

I am not a 3DS Ambassador.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 7, 2011)

Added Bacon Boy, Tye, Bidoof, ToontownLeroy, Yokie, and SockHead.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 7, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Viren
> 
> 4425 - 1650 - 5707
> 
> I am not a 3DS Ambassador.


Added and updated!


• = Friend Code verified by adding me (Tyeforce)
★ = Nintendo 3DS Ambassador


•*AnimalCrossingCF* (asaph) ★
0774 - 4289 - 4855

•*Bacon Boy* (Alfred) ★
0173 - 1299 - 3353

•*Bidoof* (Jake) ★
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (★☆βlo♂ρ?☆★) ★
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad* ★
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (Clyde) ★
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie* ★
0430 - 8287 - 3596

*Chocolatemilk2000* (Noah)
3050 - 7763 - 3150

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4) ★
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris) ★
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam) ★
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fillfall* (Andreas)
3437 - 3215 - 9626

•*Fontana* (Sean) ★
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean) ★
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse) ★
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy* ★
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin* ★
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*Kaiaa*
1891 - 1352 - 0237

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr) ★
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel* ★
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (Mameshiba) ★
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo* ★
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo) ★
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*MasterC* (Mikhail) ★
3007 - 8253 - 4307

•*Micah* ★
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle) ★
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie* ★
1461 - 6294 - 9845

*natasha* ★
1891 - 1231 - 8541

•*NathanSalsa* / *rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan) ★
1332 - 7832 - 4933

•*NinjanaMin* (Molly)
0130 - 1993 - 2096

*[Nook]* ★
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Pachireecko* (Alan)
3909 - 7722 - 3008

•*Phil* ★
1332 - 7705 - 4957

•*Psychonaut* (John) ★
3995 - 6669 - 8895

*QuickKidQuips* ★
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick) ★
0387 - 8796 - 9664

*ringleader*
3523 - 2237 - 6586

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo) ★
0473 - 7879 - 7780

*Rukiian* ★
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*Ryan* (Viren)
4425 - 1650 - 5707

•*ShadoMaster* (Christian) ★
1375 - 7215 - 4196

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew) ★
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*ShinyYoshi* (Alli) ★
2363 - 5760 - 2057

•*SockHead* (Chris) ★
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead* ★
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*SSgt. Garrett* (Garrett)
0516 - 7449 - 2046

•*Starbearr* (Gracey) ★
5069 - 4052 - 4841

•*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave) ★
1676 - 3813 - 5451

•*Tom* (Trent) ★
5155 - 2910 - 8321

•*ToontownLeroy* (Loop) ★
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye) ★
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX* ★
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan) ★
4210 - 4067 - 0511

•*Yokie* ★
0130 - 1943 - 1523


----------



## CraigDaddy21 (Sep 9, 2011)

Craig 
2105 8743 4561
I am an ambassador


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 10, 2011)

The 64 Power said:


> Craig
> 2105 8743 4561
> I am an ambassador


Added and updated!



• = Friend Code verified by adding me (Tyeforce)
★ = Nintendo 3DS Ambassador


•*AnimalCrossingCF* (asaph) ★
0774 - 4289 - 4855

•*Bacon Boy* (Alfred) ★
0173 - 1299 - 3353

•*Bidoof* (Jake) ★
4382 - 1996 - 1801

•*bloop2424* (★☆βlo♂ρ?☆★) ★
5284 - 1450 - 5314

•*Brad* ★
0860 - 3329 - 6878

•*brewster22* (Clyde) ★
0645 - 5799 - 4878

•*Callie* ★
0430 - 8287 - 3596

*Chocolatemilk2000* (Noah)
3050 - 7763 - 3150

•*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4) ★
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*Draco Roar* (Chris) ★
0301 - 9777 - 3659

•*Entei Slider* (Adam) ★
4382 - 1970 - 1742

•*Fillfall* (Andreas)
3437 - 3215 - 9626

•*Fontana* (Sean) ★
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean) ★
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*jebug29* (Jesse) ★
1805 - 2170 - 5611

•*Jeremy* ★
0430 - 8278 - 7210

•*Justin* ★
3737 - 9525 - 5772

•*Kaiaa*
1891 - 1352 - 0237

•*KoolKitteh* (Rawr) ★
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Kyel* ★
3308 - 4618 - 5274 [SOLD]

•*Litwick* (Mameshiba) ★
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo* ★
3823 - 8537 - 1194

•*m12* (Marcelo) ★
3609 - 1046 - 2821

•*MasterC* (Mikhail) ★
3007 - 8253 - 4307

•*Micah* ★
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle) ★
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*Morkie* ★
1461 - 6294 - 9845

*natasha* ★
1891 - 1231 - 8541

•*NathanSalsa* / *rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan) ★
1332 - 7832 - 4933

•*NinjanaMin* (Molly)
0130 - 1993 - 2096

*[Nook]* ★
2363 - 5630 - 7977

•*Pachireecko* (Alan)
3909 - 7722 - 3008

•*Phil* ★
1332 - 7705 - 4957

•*Psychonaut* (John) ★
3995 - 6669 - 8895

*QuickKidQuips* ★
1118 - 0233 - 0588

•*rafren* (Patrick) ★
0387 - 8796 - 9664

*ringleader*
3523 - 2237 - 6586

•*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo) ★
0473 - 7879 - 7780

*Rukiian* ★
5455 - 9487 - 3370

•*Ryan* (Viren)
4425 - 1650 - 5707

•*ShadoMaster* (Christian) ★
1375 - 7215 - 4196

•*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew) ★
0387 - 8857 - 1884
3050 - 7581 - 4243 [STOLEN]

•*ShinyYoshi* (Alli) ★
2363 - 5760 - 2057

•*SockHead* (Chris) ★
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*SonicPinhead* ★
0516 - 7340 - 3229

•*SSgt. Garrett* (Garrett)
0516 - 7449 - 2046

•*Starbearr* (Gracey) ★
5069 - 4052 - 4841

*The 64 Power* (Craig) ★
2105 - 8743 - 4561

•*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave) ★
1676 - 3813 - 5451

•*Tom* (Trent) ★
5155 - 2910 - 8321

•*ToontownLeroy* (Loop) ★
2148 - 8138 - 5318

•*Tyeforce* (Tye) ★
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*xAlvinX* ★
4725 - 8072 - 7060

•*Xan* (XanXan) ★
4210 - 4067 - 0511

•*Yokie* ★
0130 - 1943 - 1523


----------



## SodaDog (Sep 11, 2011)

Just why has not much ppl registered me?!


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 11, 2011)

tye, if you aren't going to stop posting that bigass wall of text in every post to get bells, could you at least put it in some 



Spoiler



spoilers


s so that i can read the posts in between without killing my mouse wheel?  kthx


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 11, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> tye, if you aren't going to stop posting that bigass wall of text in every post to get bells, could you at least put it in some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not doing it to get Bells, I don't even use the stupid shop. >_> I do it so people still see the list if they go to the last page instead of the first. Spoilering it would make it easily missed.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 15, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, I'm in the process of cleaning up my Friend List. I've deleted everyone from here for the moment, but I'll be adding everyone back soon.


----------



## flabbergasted (Oct 8, 2011)

Maddie

1805 2228 6864

 I am an ambassador


----------



## jd1458 (Oct 9, 2011)

0044-2878-3838


----------



## brewster22 (Nov 4, 2011)

Name is: Clyde  
3ds fc: 0645-5799-4878
I am a 3ds ambassador


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been around to update this thread in awhile. I'll re-add everyone and add the few new people sometime after this Sunday since I'll have the updated Friend List that comes with the system update included with Super Mario 3D Land. I won't be able to keep everyone here on my Friend List anymore, though. Since I run a local StreetPass group, I'm meeting lots of new 3DS owners, and I'm getting a lot more Friend Codes. So I'm going to have to delete some people from here eventually, and if I do don't take it personally. I'll probably only end up keeping the people I know well enough here.


----------



## CraigDaddy21 (Nov 19, 2011)

I need some friends, my friend list is pretty small. Add me so we can hang when AC3DS comes out or play other games instead. 

2105 8743 4561


----------



## Callie (Nov 24, 2011)

I just added everyone in this thread. Can you guys add me back?


----------



## xelrite (Nov 24, 2011)

1504-5801-2214 please befriend me!


----------



## SockHead (Dec 5, 2011)

Just added a bunch of y'all. Check yo 3DS's.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm gonna get around to adding everyone back to my Friend List soon, I promise... XD


----------



## MasterC (Dec 8, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Just added a bunch of y'all. Check yo 3DS's.


Adding you.


----------



## JVNguyen (Dec 10, 2011)

Nickname: James
FC: 0216-0910-3655

 I'm a Nintendo 3DS Ambassador.


----------



## froggy (Dec 12, 2011)

3050-7914-4758


----------



## 1234gamefreak1 (Dec 19, 2011)

1234gamefreak1 (Gamefreak)
4682 - 8462 - 8659
I am a 3DS Ambassador.

If you add me, give me your info to. And I will add everybody on the list.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2011)

With swapnotes I actually want to add people, whose added me who I haven't added back?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 25, 2011)

Nickname: Emma
FC: 1590-5149-5135

Just got my 3DS today!


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a new friend code for my 3DS. 

Nickname: Dream wave
Friend code: 0774-4749-3206


----------



## Ricano (Dec 28, 2011)

Nickname: Dee
Friend Code: 1547-5768-4903

I'm not an ambassador ;(
Let me know if you do add me


----------



## JVNguyen (Dec 29, 2011)

I've added you  I'm at the top of this page.


----------



## JVNguyen (Dec 29, 2011)

Added you ^^


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey guys! I got a 3DS!  MM me if you'd like to add me and i'll tell you my code, because I probably will loose this thread.   >3<


----------



## Mystery Q (Jan 3, 2012)

MysteryQ (Quinn)
 2664-2288-0839

I am NOT an ambassador. (If it was before August 12th, I was one day late :O)


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 7, 2012)

Aaronimus/Ehingen Guy
5412-9950-8608

I'm an 3DS Ambassador. Please notify me if you want to add me, since I have people from other sites in my friend list.


----------



## Static (Jan 14, 2012)

Add me 〜☆★! Code in signature!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 19, 2012)

Rockman *
0087-2866-0371

I'm not an ambassador. I also don't add anyone unless they add me first.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 31, 2012)

Cynthia
4339-2801-8994

I am not an Ambassador.

I am going to Add Bidoof and Tyeforce now.
Anyone else should pm me with their information if they add me since I rarely get online.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 31, 2012)

0044 - 2908 - 1544
I am an ambassador
If you add me, just lemme know so I can add you, too.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 31, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> 4382 - 1996 - 1801



Add me, I added you


----------



## Phil (Feb 1, 2012)

Message me if anyone added my FC.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 11, 2012)

Finally got my 3DS 

Sarah (Sarah)
Friend Code 4038-6790-2498
I am not a 3DS Ambassador.

Message me if you add me


----------



## FujiSoup (Feb 17, 2012)

FujiSoup (Ben)
Friend Code: 1118-0226-3820
I am a 3DS Ambassador


----------



## Nami (Feb 17, 2012)

Username: Nami
Mii name: Paige
Friend code: 1762-3479-3668

I'm not a 3DS ambassador


----------



## MajorDAO (Feb 17, 2012)

MajorDAO (Dvon)
3007-8227-0936

I am a 3DS Ambassador.


----------



## BroccliManRob (Feb 26, 2012)

BroccliMan (Rob)
3780-9496-8054
I am not a 3DS Ambassador


----------



## BroccliManRob (Feb 26, 2012)

Can everyone add me on here? It would make me happy  
Friend Code: 3780-9496-8054
Username: BroccliMan
Mii: Rob
It means a lot for you guys to add me so please do so if you can  Thanks!


----------



## BroccliManRob (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh yeah tell me your all that info above too


----------



## BroccliManRob (Feb 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> With swapnotes I actually want to add people, whose added me who I haven't added back?


Add me
Friend Code: 3780-9496-8054
Mii Name: Rob
Username: BroccliMan


----------



## Nami (Feb 29, 2012)

Broc, you can edit posts. xD No need to triple them up. Btw probably better to pm people that you've added them instead of posting on a thread that they may not see again for quite awhile.


----------



## BroccliManRob (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks, This is my first time on a forum so i'm not really use to it lol, Thanks though! (Sorry I forgot to "reply to your post"


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 13, 2012)

Fire_Fist (Jason)
2449-4607-1442

3DS Ambassador here!

Edit: Oh, and feel free to PM me or send me a visitor message if you add me.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 16, 2012)

Gallows
Not an Ambassador.
1762-3125-9582

Send me a visitor message here on TBT if you add me.


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 17, 2012)

Added Thunderstruck, Sockhead and Bacon Boy. Hope you three received my PMs.


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2012)

Just wondering who's actually added me, 'cause when people add me i'm like 'i'll add you when i can be bothered to get up' and i end up getting up like 6 hours later and forget about it


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2012)

Thinking of making a new friend code directory as Tyeforce hasn't been around to update this since last September...


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2012)

I'm really not being rude, but i would prefer a new one


----------



## Master of the Triforce (May 2, 2012)

Vic
2449-4866-0983


----------



## XJWOODZX (May 2, 2012)

XJWOODZX (Jack)
1676-4162-0734


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (May 5, 2012)

Rightttt.

Add me? 

Gemmaarr<3
0645-6771-8406

I am not a sexy 3DS ambassador.


----------



## Choco (May 28, 2012)

*Hello, here's my 3DS Friendcode: PacΩ - 2020-0307-9420

Please add me and tell me when you've added me. Then I can add you as well! *


----------



## Miranda (May 30, 2012)

I recently just bought the new purple 3DS and my friend list is very small! So feel free to add me 

1633-5224-0149


----------



## Jelloparty (May 30, 2012)

Miranda said:


> I recently just bought the new purple 3DS and my friend list is very small! So feel free to add me
> 
> 1633-5224-0149



buy me one and you got another friend to add, I'm a totz friend with benefits.     ;;;;;;;))))))))))
the benefits are ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## Miranda (May 30, 2012)

Jelloparty said:


> buy me one and you got another friend to add, I'm a totz friend with benefits.     ;;;;;;;))))))))))
> the benefits are ice cream sandwiches.



mmmm icecream. <3


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2012)

Miranda said:


> I recently just bought the new purple 3DS and my friend list is very small! So feel free to add me
> 
> 1633-5224-0149



i'll add you


----------



## Choco (Jun 2, 2012)

Miranda said:


> I recently just bought the new purple 3DS and my friend list is very small! So feel free to add me
> 
> 1633-5224-0149



*I've added you! Can you also add me? *


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 5, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 (Whitney)
3909-7772-1381


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's mine.

TheFarmboy (Aaron)
Friend Code: 3394-3622-2033
3DS Ambassador: Yes


----------



## Static (Jun 8, 2012)

Atsuya (name)
4124-5522-6526


----------



## Lokker Gattez (Jun 13, 2012)

Lokker
0259-0293-1348

Let me know if you've added me, and I'll add you when I can.


----------



## Mr.Saturn (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr.Saturn (Ian)
1848-2432-6204


----------



## froggy (Jun 24, 2012)

Froggy
3050-7914-4758

add me


----------



## Tsutarja (Jun 24, 2012)

Razputin

4038 - 6033 - 1406


----------



## Ageha (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow nice, everyone add me  (if you want that is xD)
Ageha
1934 0646 7587

Oh, and if you add me and stuff, could you let me know so I an add you too


----------



## ACking (Jun 29, 2012)

*ADD ME PLEASE*

3222-6651-6686


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 30, 2012)

Traceguy 2449-4864-0280


----------



## Shinykiro (Jul 12, 2012)

Is this thread dead?


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes but no, yes as in Tye doens't come here anymore so he cant update it, but no since people still post their FC's

Justin said he would make an updated version of this, but he has yet to do so.


----------



## Shinykiro (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh, well thank you. C:


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2012)

0731-5091-0668


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 26, 2012)

I will have a Nintendo 3DS XL Friend Code as of tomorrow afternoon, but I will not actually give out my Nintendo 3DS Friend Codes until I have settled into my town on Animal Crossing 3DS when it finally gets to European and American shores...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry I've been away so long, guys. Someone else is more than welcome to take over this thread, or make a new thread, if they want.

I use to have everyone here added on my 3DS Friend List, but since I started running my StreetPass group, I've met so many new friends who have 3DSes that I had to delete almost everyone I had added from TBT. I wish I could keep everyone, but you can only have 100 friends in your Friend List, and I've been maxed out for a long time now. Sorry. =(


----------



## SockHead (Jul 26, 2012)

Tyeforce said:


> Sorry I've been away so long, guys. Someone else is more than welcome to take over this thread, or make a new thread, if they want.
> 
> I use to have everyone here added on my 3DS Friend List, but since I started running my StreetPass group, I've met so many new friends who have 3DSes that I had to delete almost everyone I had added from TBT. I wish I could keep everyone, but you can only have 100 friends in your Friend List, and I've been maxed out for a long time now. Sorry. =(



STAY ACTIVE >: (


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 26, 2012)

SockHead said:


> STAY ACTIVE >: (


But I'm so busy with my StreetPass group and other stuff! D: I'm working on a website of my own, too, so that's kinda my focus right now. Sorry. =(

I guess I could try to pop in here more often, though.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 26, 2012)

You're alive!


----------



## CraigDaddy21 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just for the sake of getting some more friends heres mine u don't have to update it but im actually The 64 Power i just changed my name lol my new code is:

0302 1083 7008
ambassador


----------



## Trakker (Sep 16, 2012)

Trakker
5455-9510-4389

Ambassador


----------



## Sheldonb13 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sheldon(Sheldon)
FC:4468-0964-5234
I am an Ambassador


----------



## Randy1936 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Randy1936* (R?ndy)
1891 - 2548 - 0886


----------



## Anna (Oct 8, 2012)

I need more friends my codes in my sig


----------



## Mint (Oct 13, 2012)

Scy
2234-7987-1049

Please let me know if you have added me, so I can add you too.


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 20, 2012)

Lyssa 
2836-0096-6228 

I am a 3DS ambassador.  

Risa-chan
4038-7273-7646

Feel free to add both of my 3DS' and let me know so I can add you back!


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2012)

Making a new thread as this hasn't been updated since September 2011. I can't be bothered to go through 10 pages and find who isn't on the list already, so please post in the new thread if you wish to be added. Thanks.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63161-Nintendo-3DS-Friend-Code-Directory-(NEW)


----------

